# HE'S HERE..OUR NEW 4 LEGGED FRIEND!



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Alright everyone,
Here are the pics I told you I would post.

We have to come up with a better name for him to be called. His name on paper is "Major" Show Stopper...show stopper after his sire. Do not to much care for it. It can be changed....suggestions welcomed!!

He looks alittle rough. As soon as they unloaded him and his riding buddy out of the trailer he laid straight down in the leaves and rolled a few times. He said it was a long 2 1/2 hour ride...lol!!! He was very laid back and came right up to me and push me with his head wanting to be petted. Come to find out he loves for you to scratch in between his eyes.

Vet came out and gave him a clean bill of health and said he was going to be a big boy.. He just needs alittle weight on him where the other horse he was with, his older sissy, would not let him eat or would try to run him off from his food. I went and got a new halter. The one they brought him with was a little to big(in the pics). We have him in the small pasture right now. Precious has to get use to him. She has already been trying to bite at him through the fence. She did not know what to think when he tried to kick her b/c she tried to bite him.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

If you can think of any good names for him...post them.

He is starting to get grey now on his inner legs and you can tell a little coming out on his face. His undercoat is really grey.
His grandpa went from being red and then started turning grey around his 2 1/2 year old mark.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Awe look at that little dish face.
What is the Dam's name?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

The dam's name was Rohara Batik, daughter of Rohara Samarai.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i know nothing about horses, but he sure is cute


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I like horses...very good lookin horse. i had a quarter horse named slipper once she road like the wind what an animal.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

we used to breed quarter horses in WYO long time ago...not for sale, just for us had some great times, one mare we bought was a real barrel racer, pretty good too


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Batiks Pulling all the Stops
Batiks Stoppin Em Dead
Batiks Showin em Up
?? Still thinking


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

samarai knight I know that sucks but thats all I got right now lol


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Awww...He truly is a darling little thing. Very cute, I love the dish face. Well I hope he works out for you, keep us (me) posted as he gets older. I would love to see pictures when he sheds out this spring.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

show me the samurai , samurai show stopper, grover, millard filmore, crazy horse, sitting bull LOL makes no sense, chevy chase is a sweet name! Name him dan lee after me  . Or maybe harry the horse or smedley bingles dwarf!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Alot of those names I like...keep them coming!!!! I kind of like Batiks Showin Em Up. Yah we need something flashy and would make a good show name also.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Batiks Show Em Your Samurai


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Adorable! I love horses


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Name him "Winner" that away if he loses, you can still call him a WINNER!! Lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Name him "Winner" that away if he loses, you can still call him a WINNER!! Lol


That is cute....lol


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

jessie james


----------

